

FTC Sues Intel for Abuse of Monopoly Power - rottencupcakes
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052748704541004574599791659334798-lMyQjAxMDA5MDEwNjExNDYyWj.html

======
rottencupcakes
_"The commission also alleges that Intel secretly redesigned key software,
known as a compiler, that deliberately stunted the performance of competitors'
CPU chips."_

The EU _finally_ drops its antitrust suit against Microsoft, but the FTC seems
to want to waste more time and money.

~~~
houseabsolute
The difference is that Microsoft has not actually engaged recently in
anticompetitive practices. Some of the concessions they were forced to make in
the EU go beyond mere antitrust into the realm of taxing their success under
the guise of antitrust protection.

The Intel case is different. Intel _has_ done anticompetitive things. For the
sake of we consumers, it's important that they be brought to justice so that
they and other companies are less tempted in the future to do what they have
done.

